# Old pharts pantry



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Let's face it. A lot of us are getting old. Those who aren't will have to look after those who are. I started getting really sick a couple of years ago and ended up finding out I had Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS), GERD / (reflux espohagus), the Dumping Syndrome, and high uric acid (which can lead to bouts of gout.)

In short, every major stomach problem one can get ails me. So, I'm looking at what I've stored and wondering what kinds of realistic options you have once you get older. For example, if you are both old and overweight, you're probably suffering from high blood pressure. A lot of the survival food out there is loaded with sodium and that makes for a lethal combination.

In my case it meant that about two thirds of my diet had to be eliminated. Is there any info out that addresses this issue?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My health insurance company bombards me with information such as what you need. Ask them about diet and healthy living, or try your local hospital or even your primary care physician.

I figure I've already survived longer than 99% of everyone that has ever lived, so I eat what I want and accept the consequences. I don't even buy low sodium spam, man, I'm living dangerously!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am no spring chicken, most likely the oldest person here @ 77.

I use a lot of salt, I like it, I like to enjoy my food.

I do not have a BP problem or any arterial disease.

I do not normally eat high fat foods, both cholesterol's in normal ranges. 

I do not drink any sort of alcohol, save a flute of Asti new years eve, a family tradition.

I do have joint problems that cause pain but not crippling.

My constant problem is migraine headaches, 

have been since age 12, have enough meds in the freezer for a lifetime of dispension.

The headaches are my only weak link, I don't worry about any other malady.

Even this morning, just waking up, I felt the onset of one and took the med even before my AM tea and crumpet.

If I don't medicate, i will loose 80% of my vision and have the top of my head cook off.

When it gets to that point there is no viable thought process working, borderline to unconsciousness.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I am no spring chicken, most likely the oldest person here @ 77.
> 
> I use a lot of salt, I like it, I like to enjoy my food.
> 
> ...


Thank heaven for Imitrex


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Let's face it. A lot of us are getting old. Those who aren't will have to look after those who are. I started getting really sick a couple of years ago and ended up finding out I had Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS), GERD / (reflux espohagus), the Dumping Syndrome, and high uric acid (which can lead to bouts of gout.)
> 
> In short, every major stomach problem one can get ails me. So, I'm looking at what I've stored and wondering what kinds of realistic options you have once you get older. For example, if you are both old and overweight, you're probably suffering from high blood pressure. A lot of the survival food out there is loaded with sodium and that makes for a lethal combination.
> 
> In my case it meant that about two thirds of my diet had to be eliminated. Is there any info out that addresses this issue?


Got acid reflux? Look at getting the hiatal hernia surgery. You will NOT regret it. Do it before you develop Barrett's esophagus.
Consider the Paleo Diet. It sure helped me on so many things. If you can't manage that, definitely dump everything containing wheat. I know; that sounds unAmerican, but do it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

whoppo said:


> Thank heaven for Imitrex


Can't use it, instant vomit.

I use Fioricet and straight sodium Butabarbital.

one for 55 years the other 50, usage depends on incoming level of attack.

My bedroom has no usable windows, all are blacked out, total darkness.

I do have CCTV for a 360 view that I shut off when dealing with an attack.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

The Resister said:


> Let's face it. A lot of us are getting old. Those who aren't will have to look after those who are. I started getting really sick a couple of years ago and ended up finding out I had Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS), GERD / (reflux espohagus), the Dumping Syndrome, and high uric acid (which can lead to bouts of gout.)
> 
> In short, every major stomach problem one can get ails me. So, I'm looking at what I've stored and wondering what kinds of realistic options you have once you get older. For example, if you are both old and overweight, you're probably suffering from high blood pressure. A lot of the survival food out there is loaded with sodium and that makes for a lethal combination.
> 
> In my case it meant that about two thirds of my diet had to be eliminated. Is there any info out that addresses this issue?


Sounds like you and I suffer in a similar manner as per our belly.
First, I do hope you've had your endoscopy... if not, have your doc schedule it right away so's you can know what you're dealing with. I know a guy who was able to reverse his early Barrett's due to early detection.
The older I get, the more things I have to give up (dangit!). I gave up bread, rice, and pasta years ago, and now try to get all my carbs from veggies.
Anyway, what works for me (somewhat, still have issues) is to carefully watch my PH intake... to eat a more alkaline diet and less acidic.
Reduce coffee consumption (grrrr). NO SODAS: might as well be drinking battery acid if you have stomach issues.
Here's a good partial list of alkaline foods to eat, and very acidic foods to avoid:
https://www.avocadoninja.co.uk/pages/free-alkaline-food-chart
I also have a BUNCH of Omeprazole, antacids, and pepto-biz stored... sometimes despite all efforts I need meds to get back in line.
Good luck!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The Resister said:


> Let's face it. A lot of us are getting old. Those who aren't will have to look after those who are. I started getting really sick a couple of years ago and ended up finding out I had Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS), GERD / (reflux espohagus), the Dumping Syndrome, and high uric acid (which can lead to bouts of gout.)
> 
> In short, every major stomach problem one can get ails me. So, I'm looking at what I've stored and wondering what kinds of realistic options you have once you get older. For example, if you are both old and overweight, you're probably suffering from high blood pressure. A lot of the survival food out there is loaded with sodium and that makes for a lethal combination.
> 
> In my case it meant that about two thirds of my diet had to be eliminated. Is there any info out that addresses this issue?


I feel your pain. 12 years ago I had stomach surgery to fix a Hiatal hernia (1/3 of my stomach was up in my chest cavity) Sometimes I have trouble swallowing food, even drinking water, it's not uncommon for food to make me nauseous. 3 years ago I became lactose intolerant, 2 years ago I started having trouble with red meat. A couple/few bites of either and I'm headed to the throne room.
But at least I still have my wisdom.

Find a good Gastro Dr. I went thru two before finding a good one.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Do your own research of course, but it sounds like you may need a very large dose of probiotics in your system.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Got acid reflux? Look at getting the hiatal hernia surgery. You will NOT regret it. Do it before you develop Barrett's esophagus.
> Consider the Paleo Diet. It sure helped me on so many things. If you can't manage that, definitely dump everything containing wheat. I know; that sounds unAmerican, but do it.


I had a hiatal hernia. Let it go for years. It developed into a espohegeal hernia. My stomach was pushed up to my heart and enveloped it. Then it pushed it into my tranversing colon and all of was resting on my lung.

Back in my early 30s, they would split you from the top of your chest to your stomach to fix that stuff. That wasn't for me. Now they put a half a dozen holes in you (looks like you took a few hits from a .357) and it heals up in eighteen months so that you can't hardly tell they are there.

Yeah, today, if the doctors tell you have a hiatal hernia, get it repaired. It's one day in the hospital and a few weeks in bed. Ignore it and you might lose your life. The operation ought to have stopped my reflux, etc. but it didn't. I must've waited too long.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I feel your pain. 12 years ago I had stomach surgery to fix a Hiatal hernia (1/3 of my stomach was up in my chest cavity) Sometimes I have trouble swallowing food, even drinking water, it's not uncommon for food to make me nauseous. 3 years ago I became lactose intolerant, 2 years ago I started having trouble with red meat. A couple/few bites of either and I'm headed to the throne room.
> But at least I still have my wisdom.
> 
> Find a good Gastro Dr. I went thru two before finding a good one.


My entire stomach was in my chest cavity and then pushed into my transversing colon and all of it resting on my lung. My diagnosis was do the surgery or die... they said maybe weeks, maybe months, but certain death. That came from the best GI surgeon in this state and the best heart surgeon. The heart surgeon ended up doing the ten hour operation.

Now, I have reflux, GERD, IBS with diarrhea and on top of that I have high uric acid and am lactose intolerant. I also have the Dumping Syndrome. If my stomach doesn't like what I feed it, I go to the bathroom and it doesn't stop until EVERYTHING in my system is out.

I can show you the most restrictive diet in the world.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

The Resister said:


> My entire stomach was in my chest cavity and then pushed into my transversing colon and all of it resting on my lung. My diagnosis was do the surgery or die... they said maybe weeks, maybe months, but certain death. That came from the best GI surgeon in this state and the best heart surgeon. The heart surgeon ended up doing the ten hour operation.
> 
> Now, I have reflux, GERD, IBS with diarrhea and on top of that I have high uric acid and am lactose intolerant. I also have the Dumping Syndrome. If my stomach doesn't like what I feed it, I go to the bathroom and it doesn't stop until EVERYTHING in my system is out.
> 
> I can show you the most restrictive diet in the world.


I'm sorry if I'm being dense... could you explain why your stomach was up in your chest cavity, the cause? I know some guys have surgeries (like to try and fix Barrett's) which require removing some esophagus and bringing the stomach up some... but it sounds as if it was happening to you on it's own and causing a ton of problems!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

StratMaster said:


> I'm sorry if I'm being dense... could you explain why your stomach was up in your chest cavity, the cause? I know some guys have surgeries (like to try and fix Barrett's) which require removing some esophagus and bringing the stomach up some... but it sounds as if it was happening to you on it's own and causing a ton of problems!


Not taking anything away from you Resister, I can only imagine.

A hiatal hernia in my case, as it's called even though it is not a hernia, is not really that uncommon to some extent. The hole in your diaphragm that your esophagus passes thru get's enlarged, "they" don't know why, and your stomach migrates north. 
It was only about 1/3 of the stomach for me. I had GERD and acid reflux so bad you couldn't believe it, 24/7 for over 2 months, the prescription reflux meds, max dose of both of them, might as well been tictac's.
There were times I couldn't bend over to pick something up, my food would pour out of me, seriously. 
I weighed 175 lbs when it started, 2 months later at the time of surgery I was at 150 because I really couldn't eat, that's also when I learned Ensure is actually really good.
My results were pretty good (in a sense) haven't had reflux once in 12 years, but I have been hungry every waking minute for 12 years, and still occasionally have esophageal spasms, think getting hit in the throat, but all the way down to your stomach.

Gettin old ain't for sissy's


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

StratMaster said:


> I'm sorry if I'm being dense... could you explain why your stomach was up in your chest cavity, the cause? I know some guys have surgeries (like to try and fix Barrett's) which require removing some esophagus and bringing the stomach up some... but it sounds as if it was happening to you on it's own and causing a ton of problems!


Another poster said that his stomach was pushed up into 1/3 of his chest cavity. Here is how the medical community explains it:

_"A hernia occurs when an organ protrudes through the wall of muscle that encircles it. A hiatal hernia means that the upper part of your stomach has protruded up into your chest, pushing through the little opening (or hiatus) in your diaphragm (which separates your abdomen from your chest).

Most of the time, hiatal hernias are so small they might not be felt at all. But if the hernia is a bit larger, it could force the opening in your diaphragm to become larger, too. At that point, the entire stomach and other organs are in danger of sliding up into your chest"._

https://www.uofmhealth.org/conditions-treatments/hiatal-hernia

The worst possible scenario is what happened to me. The lines of work I've been in - some that have been quite physical (moreso than most ordinary jobs) probably contributed to it.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Not taking anything away from you Resister, I can only imagine.
> 
> A hiatal hernia in my case, as it's called even though it is not a hernia, is not really that uncommon to some extent. The hole in your diaphragm that your esophagus passes thru get's enlarged, "they" don't know why, and your stomach migrates north.
> It was only about 1/3 of the stomach for me. I had GERD and acid reflux so bad you couldn't believe it, 24/7 for over 2 months, the prescription reflux meds, max dose of both of them, might as well been tictac's.
> ...


I was only 59 when all of this was discovered. On the job I did, the guy closest to me in age was nine years younger than me. It's been a bit of a shock to be doing things that guys in their 20s were doing and wake up the next day to find out you won't be doing that any longer.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

The Resister said:


> Another poster said that his stomach was pushed up into 1/3 of his chest cavity. Here is how the medical community explains it:
> 
> _"A hernia occurs when an organ protrudes through the wall of muscle that encircles it. A hiatal hernia means that the upper part of your stomach has protruded up into your chest, pushing through the little opening (or hiatus) in your diaphragm (which separates your abdomen from your chest).
> 
> ...


Thank you for the comprehensive response, It's always a good day when one learns something new.


----------

